# The Littlest Hydro-electric Power Plant - USA - March 2015



## mookster (Mar 27, 2015)

Sometimes the best things do come in small packages, such is the case here...

Nestled on the banks of a river deep in rural 'old town America' in a historic town straight out of the early 1800s sits a proper little gem. This small power plant was constructed in 1899 originally as part of an adjacent wood pulping mill but then as a standalone power generating station after the wood mill caught fire in 1925. From reading the notes about the place it houses a complete, intact circa-1905 water turbine which looks more like a UFO from a 1950s sci-fi comic and a water turbine governor from 1925. It produced electricity until the plant was shutdown in 1991 and it has been left to itself, quietly rusting away on the bank of the river.

Visited during a snowstorm, the final middle finger of winter after a few lovely spring-like days this is the best one room explore I've ever done. It was so nice to see something so old almost totally unmolested, apart from a small fire in an office to the rear.





































I only crack out my 30mm on special occasions and this was a place that warranted it's attention.































Whilst in one of the tank-like spaces underneath the plant trying to get a half decent photo of the above equipment a work truck rolled past on the road adjacent to the plant between us and the railway tracks, we took that as our cue to leave as we didn't want any hassle, so we left in search of lunch.

More here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157649267926013/ ​


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2015)

Superb set...


----------



## krela (Mar 27, 2015)

Love that.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 27, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant! Did you see if the water race and flume were intact?


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2015)

Bugger me mook, their wiring looks a bit suspect, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice set of pics but what the hell is the 11th one down..lol


----------



## mookster (Mar 27, 2015)

Woobar said:


> Nice set of pics but what the hell is the 11th one down..lol



A real feather duster made of real actual feathers


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2015)

... and the best one room report I've ever seen!  
Fantastic stuff, engineering isn't crafted that beautifully anymore. 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 27, 2015)

Great stuff. Working in the electric industry makes me appreciate any generation.
Love it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2015)

What a gem and thanks for sharing.


----------



## coffee (Mar 29, 2015)

Wonder why they closed it, great photographs


----------

